# LED power button replacement



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Does anyone "out of curiosity" have ever replaced those famous LED power button on 2010 macPro? i want to change mine from white to blue and what are the process to replace it?. 

thank you


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm not sure what "famous LED power button" you're referring to, but to just switch from white to blue light, why not visit your local good auto glass store and get a small piece of some blue tinting film and just cut/trim it to fit and stick it on?? 

And multiple layers can provide a darker blue color if needed. Nice and simple. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

i love to complicate my life by the way. there is a little white LED over the power button on the macPro tower and want to replace the white LED to a blue LED, just trying to find a way to dissect it to put my blue LED in place :clap:

i do have a dead macpro and will see if i can take that piece apart


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Try ifixit.com for a related fix.

They should have something on the power button or its power light on the macPro tower.

Try here:
https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Mac_Pro_First_Generation

But I think if your brain kicks in and you get a smart attack, you might want to really honestly consider the blue film method.

If I'm not mistaken, the power LED is incorporated into the switch as an integral assembly and not designed to be taken apart.

Your choice…  




- Patrick
======


----------

